# smoking shitty weed



## Just paranoid (Jul 14, 2014)

i got a 20 sack of shitty weed. its been so long im catching a buzz. love that!

thats the good thing about weed. even shitty weed is still worth smoking. i wouldnt grow this ever but beats being out.


----------



## polo the don (Jul 14, 2014)

Just paranoid said:


> i got a 20 sack of shitty weed. its been so long im catching a buzz. love that!
> 
> thats the good thing about weed. even shitty weed is still worth smoking. i wouldnt grow this ever but beats being out.


I guess in your case, having read you other posts, it's better than nothing. 

I live in Lake Charles. I'm really about 60 or so miles from you so I know what your more than likely smokin on. Mexi brick. I hate that shit. I know cause I smoked it most of my life. Nothing good came to this part of the country till the mid 90's. It was B.C. Bud. I grew up on Reggie and didn't know anything else even existed till I had my first B.C. Buds. That's when I took an interest in growing my own. I'm 40 now and I am sooooo spoiled to my stuff that I would laugh at that Reggie I used to love. It's to the point with me that if I catch someone I care about with a bag of that trash I make them weigh it then flush it down the toilet and I fix them them a bag of the same weight but with MY shit. That's how much I dispize that stuff. Not to mention it supports illegal drug trade from south of the border which works against reasons to leaglize this plant. 

Bring your ass to Lake Charles, bring that $20 sac, let's weigh it up and let me send you on your way properly.


----------



## Just paranoid (Jul 14, 2014)

no wheels havent been to your state in years. i used to come to the riverboats back in the 90s. im 44. no brick weed just tastless, seedy weed. mexicans deal brick weed in texas. i dont buy that shit. more common in houston or down south texas


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jul 14, 2014)

60 MILES !!! ID FOOKIN WALK IT FOR AN OFFER LIKE THAT DUDE !!


----------



## Just paranoid (Jul 14, 2014)

the second i get a ride we can meet up for sure


----------



## Happygirl (Jul 18, 2014)

sucks to be you all!


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 18, 2014)

I can't remember the last time I smoked on Mexi brick weed. I can't even find it around here anymore, just don't hang out with the people moving that shit anymore so no connects, I'm sure it's still kicking around.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 18, 2014)

I didn't even know the thread title was even possible these days!


----------



## rizzlaking (Jul 19, 2014)

mexi weed the american equivalent of soap bar
it gets to a point when you dont need to hang with anyone who smokes it or sells it


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 29, 2014)

a lot of fucking shitty weed on the go these days here, smoked some brown stuff whats almost 100% leafs connected to stems and some reg what isn't much better in terms of the high and smell, smoked a 2 paper joint and 4 normal ones last night, fuckin weak


----------



## Just paranoid (Jul 31, 2014)

im moving to a better town tonight. ill be smoking with my friends in a matter of hours!! fuck this town!!!


----------



## polo the don (Jul 31, 2014)

Just paranoid said:


> im moving to a better town tonight. ill be smoking with my friends in a matter of hours!! fuck this town!!!


Where ya going? 
Did you ever have anything happen with the scare of the cops kicking your door down?


----------



## ayr0n (Jul 31, 2014)

I actually wouldn't mind getting my hands on some regs right now. The shit I've got right now is tearing me up after a 3 month break...couple hits and I can't leave the house for several hours lol -.- Gotta work my tolerance back uppp


----------



## bf80255 (Jul 31, 2014)

prettt dry right now so im chuffin down some old leaves and molested up calyxs from some old seed mothers hahaha its rough but not a bad high at all )


----------



## B166ER420 (Jul 31, 2014)

I've got hundreds of seeds i've kept over the years from the better quality reg/mexibrick.For the past yr i use all of it for iso hash,as a matter of fact i haven't smoked any buds or green in about a week.I really like the high of the mostly sativa dominant iso hash, harvested early too.Instead of nasty tasting harsh shit weed,i turn it to smooth pleasant tasting iso hash that I WOULDN'T be embarrassed to share with anyone


----------



## ayr0n (Jul 31, 2014)

B166ER420 said:


> I've got hundreds of seeds i've kept over the years from the better quality reg/mexibrick.For the past yr i use all of it for iso hash,as a matter of fact i haven't smoked any buds or green in about a week.I really like the high of the mostly sativa dominant iso hash, harvested early too.Instead of nasty tasting harsh shit weed,i turn it to smooth pleasant tasting iso hash that I WOULDN'T be embarrassed to share with anyone


Thinking outside the brick


----------



## polo the don (Jul 31, 2014)

I use seeds from brick to do experiments with. Anytime I wanna really fuck with something just to see what happens I'll pop a couple of them. The guy down the road sells brick so I always have acsess to test subjects. 

I have found some treasures in the past from seeds out of some really trashy weed.


----------



## B166ER420 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hell yeah its always a bonus to get that 1dank pheno outta 10....lol....it's true,I know some may laugh but every now and then there's a really good one!
All my solo cup plants were and are mexi-brick seeds


----------



## polo the don (Jul 31, 2014)

B166ER420 said:


> Hell yeah its always a bonus to get that 1dank pheno outta 10....lol....it's true,I know some may laugh but every now and then there's a really good one!
> All my solo cup plants were and are mexi-brick seeds


You really have to watch for hermies. If I am playing around with some I usually don't flower them. I use them for things like last time I got a new seedling heat mat to see if it's to hot or if I need to put something between the mat and the germinating seeds. Or to see if it's possible to burn em up with nutes or just what the fuck ever. I really learned a lot early on by playing with brick seeds. I learned to top, FIM, and LST playing around with them. 
I've learned the effects of too high and too low pH. I used them to see what different defficency and toxicity looks like and how to fix it. I learned to clone with em. You can read about these things all day but I learn better with hands on. 

I found a needle in the haystack a couple years ago and i still keep her around to this day. I named it "IDK". It's in my " just for me" tent. Very unique plant. She stays very short and squat like an indica, flowers for 75 days and has a high that is so sativa it's almost as speedy as my TOH (Tijuana Original Haze), and more trippy than my very sativa pheno of serious seeds AK-47. 

To me personally, mexi seeds and autoflowers is how I truly learned to grow.


----------



## Just paranoid (Aug 5, 2014)

the brick weed we got in texas back in the 90s had crushed seeds. they would compress the hell outta it i been avoiding it ever sense.


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 5, 2014)

Fuck dude. I can't GIVE away weed like this in my area. If it weren't for interstate federal drug laws I'd make a gazzzzillllion dollars off the midwest/south/east.

But I like my sweet virgin butthole.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 5, 2014)

shitty weed isn't even worth money if u ask me the high sucks and theres a horrible burn out afterwards. good weed is almost a different "drug" compared to shitty weed


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 5, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> shitty weed isn't even worth money if u ask me the high sucks and theres a horrible burn out afterwards. good weed is almost a different "drug" compared to shitty weed


Weed ain't a drug breh.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 5, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> Weed ain't a drug breh.


thats why i had quotations. i believe weed was put here to help people and its a solution to all the problems in the world


----------



## Just paranoid (Aug 6, 2014)

I am a true pothead I dont like pills, dont like to drink. I dont use drugs at all I just love to smoke weed. Shiity or "dro" regular or midgrade Sure i want to only buy dro but i cant afford to roll like that so i smoke what i can get.


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Aug 6, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> Weed ain't a drug breh.


weed is a drug and there is nothing wrong with that


----------



## MarijuanaBug (Aug 7, 2014)

yeah, weed is a drug, and the fact it comes from a plant dont matter either, cocain comes from plants naturally so does DMT. 
but i had crappy mexican dirt weed, like 3 joints gets you high, and no amount gets you stoned.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 7, 2014)

MarijuanaBug said:


> yeah, weed is a drug, and the fact it comes from a plant dont matter either, cocain comes from plants naturally so does DMT.
> but i had crappy mexican dirt weed, like 3 joints gets you high, and no amount gets you stoned.


yeah but cocaine and dmt doesn't grow out of the plant you have to do something to it


----------



## MarijuanaBug (Aug 7, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> yeah but cocaine and dmt doesn't grow out of the plant you have to do something to it


no you dont, ppl commonly extract things, but that chemical (or at least precursors) is still in the plant. but if you eat a few coco leaves you will get high, hemlock is a plant that can kill you, just cuz it it comes from a plant does not mean its safe or anything else, some drugs made in a lab are safer than the same drug from the source., but the thing is, marijuana is safe or at least i believe it is.
nature can still kill us.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 7, 2014)

you can tell if your not meant to consume it if you get nauseated from it


----------



## MarijuanaBug (Aug 7, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> you can tell if your not meant to consume it if you get nauseated from it


 most of the time. but eating HBWR seeds always gives me a lil bit of nausea, and i dont need to do anything chemically with it, but i get considerably less nausea once i do a chemical extraction. its all about the chemicals themselves, where they come from dont really matter.
plant fungi or in a lab, a molecule is a molecule.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 7, 2014)

MarijuanaBug said:


> most of the time. but eating HBWR seeds always gives me a lil bit of nausea, and i dont need to do anything chemically with it, but i get considerably less nausea once i do a chemical extraction. its all about the chemicals themselves, where they come from dont really matter.
> plant fungi or in a lab, a molecule is a molecule.


how many drugs have you done lol


----------



## MarijuanaBug (Aug 7, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> how many drugs have you done lol


Diph, nutmeg, coke, DMT, LSD, LSA, XTC, xanax, ativan, percs, oxys, shrooms, salvia, bufo toad, potpourri, bromo, peyote, GHB, AMT, chloroform, nitrous, DXM, gabapentin, clonopin, obviously weed and alot of other shit, some of these were done in combos. but thats only because i started using drugs when i was 7, i know many ppl who make (or extract) there own drugs and i have access to a limited stocked lab. which i dont make most of them, i just supply some ppl with equipment like glassware, chemicals and an old fume hood.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 7, 2014)

MarijuanaBug said:


> Diph, nutmeg, coke, DMT, LSD, LSA, XTC, xanax, ativan, percs, oxys, shrooms, salvia, bufo toad, potpourri, bromo, peyote, GHB, AMT, chloroform, nitrous, DXM, gabapentin, clonopin, obviously weed and alot of other shit, some of these were done in combos. but thats only because i started using drugs when i was 7, i know many ppl who make (or extract) there own drugs and i have access to a limited stocked lab. which i dont make most of them, i just supply some ppl with equipment like glassware, chemicals and an old fume hood.


holy shit your a hard ticket. I've only done ritalin and morphine besides weed, morphine was fucking sick and ritilin didn't really get me high it seemed like it lasted 5 min, i stick to the chronic and drinking since the only drugs you can get here are coke and weed, really hard to get shrooms or acid you got to go out of town but my friend should be getting shrooms to sell soon. What kind of ppl sell drugs like dmt anyways i don't even think i'd be able to get that in the city it sounds amazing


----------



## MarijuanaBug (Aug 7, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> holy shit your a hard ticket. I've only done ritalin and morphine besides weed, morphine was fucking sick and ritilin didn't really get me high it seemed like it lasted 5 min, i stick to the chronic and drinking since the only drugs you can get here are coke and weed, really hard to get shrooms or acid you got to go out of town but my friend should be getting shrooms to sell soon. What kind of ppl sell drugs like dmt anyways i don't even think i'd be able to get that in the city it sounds amazing


DMT is really cool, but it just simply don't last long enough, most of my contacts are too far away now that i moved, but dmt is in alot of different plants, you might be able to walk around some woods and find a few plants, and i think adderall is better than ritalin, but adderall makes me talk to much and annoy ppl, lol i used to do some kind of cocain called "white girl" but i had to stop that stuff. i know alot of ppl who grow shrooms but most of them dont like selling. i got a goal to start shrooms LSD dmt and more weed in my basement. but the cost of starting these operations are pretty high since i wanna buy the best equipment. the hardest thing to make is LSD imo because of the light breaking it down to poison. i even want to start gene manipulation in mary jane, it would be unique to grow what looks like tomato plants, but they grow buds, ppl can hide plants in plain sight, and severely cripple the governments war on happiness. But it requires alot of gold and test plants.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 7, 2014)

What state do you live in


----------



## MarijuanaBug (Aug 8, 2014)

Kentucky


----------



## Maris (Aug 8, 2014)

that weed was pretty good for hippys 60s


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 8, 2014)

MarijuanaBug said:


> Kentucky


well that sucks far away from where i live lol


----------



## MarijuanaBug (Aug 8, 2014)

well i know alot ppl around the us and uk, i still email them cuz most of them went to school with me. what state you in?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 9, 2014)

MarijuanaBug said:


> well i know alot ppl around the us and uk, i still email them cuz most of them went to school with me. what state you in?


i don't live in the states, canada- newfoundland


----------



## MarijuanaBug (Aug 9, 2014)

oh, i know i guy in new brunswick but all he sells weed and meth. but i wouldn't touch meth (or heroin for that matter) with a 90 foot pole. 
but if your ever in that area look up Alec Luias the second, tell him you know Michael Buggz, im sure he will smoke a few blunts with you, every time me and him meet he gave me a few pounds of his favorite strains. lol, me and him made a bong outta a big metal trash can, it was never used for trash of course so if he still has it its clean. ya know just in case your ever around the area.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 9, 2014)

MarijuanaBug said:


> oh, i know i guy in new brunswick but all he sells weed and meth. but i wouldn't touch meth (or heroin for that matter) with a 90 foot pole.
> but if your ever in that area look up Alec Luias the second, tell him you know Michael Buggz, im sure he will smoke a few blunts with you, every time me and him meet he gave me a few pounds of his favorite strains. lol, me and him made a bong outta a big metal trash can, it was never used for trash of course so if he still has it its clean. ya know just in case your ever around the area.


gave u a few pounds??? holy fuck, i want to move there now


----------



## MarijuanaBug (Aug 9, 2014)

lol, he grows them upside down and he keeps them in veg untill they get really really big, so a few pounds isnt much, he isnt 100% sure on the strains cuz he lets them grow wild around the woods around his house, he is always baked and he lives in a small town, he never had any probs with police or anything.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 9, 2014)

MarijuanaBug said:


> lol, he grows them upside down and he keeps them in veg untill they get really really big, so a few pounds isnt much, he isnt 100% sure on the strains cuz he lets them grow wild around the woods around his house, he is always baked and he lives in a small town, he never had any probs with police or anything.


u never hear about any strains here very often


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 9, 2014)

Is this real life?


----------



## MarijuanaBug (Aug 9, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> Is this real life?


Depends, due to quantum uncertainty, everything may not physically exist. Science Slam!


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 9, 2014)

MarijuanaBug said:


> Depends, due to quantum uncertainty, everything may not physically exist. Science Slam!


Mind=Blown


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 9, 2014)

i wonder if there are other earths out there in space lol


----------



## EastCoastGenetics420 (Oct 18, 2014)

ya im alllllll set with anything I didn't grow. lol. pesticides..excess nutes.. shit like that.. im GOOD. mold.. lol.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 18, 2014)

EastCoastGenetics420 said:


> ya im alllllll set with anything I didn't grow. lol. pesticides..excess nutes.. shit like that.. im GOOD. mold.. lol.


plus all the complicated steps of growing


----------



## indicat33 (Oct 28, 2014)

Well unfortunately we have smoked up all our bud from the outdoor run we did this summer. Smoking ALL day, brownies, tinctures, giving some to friends, and before we knew it - it was ALL fucking gone. Funny thing is, there was lots of resin stuck to the bottom of my bowl so we've been getting baked off that for 2 days. . Now it's gonna be back to that raggedy-ass brick weed. Can't wait for our next harvest !


----------

